
Ask HN: How did you land an early job at a future Unicorn? - nosduhz
I&#x27;m using the word Unicorn loosely here.<p>For those that were first&#x2F;early employees of eventually very successful companies, how&#x27;d you hear about and get the job?
======
creatornator
My first co-op in 2016 was 6 months at Desktop Metal. They're worth at least
$1.5B (Forbes article from 2019). I got the co-op through school--Northeastern
has a well established co-op program and they have lots of connections to
companies looking to hire college students. I'm pretty sure I found it through
the school's own career planning tool. When I joined they had only been in
business for around a year and half but were already doing very well in the
metal additive manufacturing space.

------
dpeck
early is going to depend on what you mean by early, but first means you either
know the founder(s) or you know a friend of the founder(s). Generally you will
have worked with them in the past.

My last one we weren't a unicorn (though did aspire to be :)) and I think we
were a year or so in before anyone was hired that there wasn't an existing
connection to.

